# Muslim conquest in the modern world



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I do not expect a quick resolution to the problem of muslim terrorism. If history teaches anything, it is that religious fanaticism coupled with warfare is difficult to defeat. The muslims conquered Spain in 720 AD. They were not expelled by the Christians until 1492. 

Perhaps it will be different this time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's not forget conquering the Balkans. Major battles Malta, Rhodes, Tours, Vienna, Hungary, Vlad the Impaler in Romania, Piracy along the Barbary Coast.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well they awoke the predominantly Catholic Europe. France has asked for help from the EU, not NATO


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I do not expect a quick resolution to the problem of muslim terrorism. If history teaches anything, it is that religious fanaticism coupled with warfare is difficult to defeat. The muslims conquered Spain in 720 AD. They were not expelled by the Christians until 1492.
> 
> Perhaps it will be different this time.


Here is hoping! 
Perhaps some Ohio class boats or other SSBN's could reduce the conflict time to days.
Strike, asses, restrike, new parking lots.

Net result, islam, a historical footnote.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's difficult to fight a thought.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> It's difficult to fight a thought.


It is when one's own culture has been weakened to a point where it can no longer articulate and defend its own underpinnings.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Here is hoping!
> Perhaps some Ohio class boats or other SSBN's could reduce the conflict time to days.
> Strike, asses, restrike, new parking lots.
> 
> Net result, islam, a historical footnote.


A very Hitler-ish answer... just perform mass genocide, yet another "final solution" extermination?

Why stop there, why not go ahead and round up the survivors, put them in concentration camps until you can gas them, then into the oven they go?

Is that what the proposal on the table is?

If it is, then brother you can count me out and watch me stand opposed. That genocide #$%* doesn't fly with this ole country boy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A very Hitler-ish answer... just perform mass genocide, yet another "final solution" extermination?
> 
> Why stop there, why not go ahead and round up the survivors, put them in concentration camps until you can gas them, then into the oven they go?
> 
> ...


My plan was getting Salty to help me with an all out assault...I guess I have to go with Plan B...


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A very Hitler-ish answer... just perform mass genocide, yet another "final solution" extermination?
> 
> Why stop there, why not go ahead and round up the survivors, put them in concentration camps until you can gas them, then into the oven they go?
> 
> ...


OK how about this. We have really good lie detectors these days. You stick your arms in a machine, and are asked one question... do you believe all those who do not agree with your beliefs should die? If they answer yes or no and the machine detects a lie, zing, one more armless person.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

S&P, you will think differently while watching them slit you wife's throat.

It took two nukes to stop the last fanatical bastards.

You had better read up on the history of Izslime for the last 1,400 years.

See what solutions worked to cleanse Europe of the infestation. 

Yes, what I say is extreme, but you know what? It means nothing, I have no control over anything but my life.

Where have Christian values worked with these turds? never!

The only thing they ever understood was the sword, and that is what they live by today.

Don't tell me it is only a few fanatics, because that same logic applies to the Germans and the Japs, it is ALWAYS just a FEW.

Granted we did not nuke Germany, only because the war was already closing in Europe.

BUT, we did kill plenty, hunderds of thousands of German civilians in bombing raids with thousand plane raids.

Every major city in Germany was reduced to rubble along with the occupants.

We are in a war, you had better realize it, socially proper attitude will be a death sentence. 

They nuked Japan to save the lives of an estimated million people.

Those Jap fanatics in charge there wanted EVERYONE to die for the emperor in the final invasion battles!

Izslimist prefer to die for a bastardized, perverted religion and are willing to sacrifice any and all non combatants in the process.


MOST LIKELY WE WOULD NOT BE AT THIS POINT TODAY IF WE HAD OBLITERATED TEHRAN AND THE MULLAHS WHEN THE EMBASSY WAS TAKEN OVER.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> S&P, you will think differently while watching them slit you wife's throat.
> 
> It took two nukes to stop the last fanatical bastards.
> 
> ...


The Poles held back the hordes in eastern Europe for hundreds of years. No thanks to most of the rest of western Europe, they saved the day in Vieana in 1683. If not we would be Dhimmis or slaves.

Vlad the impailer put the Turks and Tartars on the pike, so did the Poles. Vlad was Christian.

Sorry to say we might need another Crusade and put the Heathens back into the stone age. Neutron bombs would be a good start but a lot of innocents would be fried along with the feral Islamic swine.

I see this getting much worse before better. I'd feel better if IKE was still President as he had testicles and this Jihad would not be tolerated.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Look at the Muslim so called refugees. It is actually hajir, Arabic for immigration with the intent to further Islam. 75% are military aged males. The UN claims refugees tend to be 90% women, children and the elderly. Spain was occupied in that manner and it took about 700 years to remove the Muslims. The strategy is to out breed the inhabitants and take over when you have a majority. Just fighting the war with a more finesse long term type strategy as opposed to out right short term war of force.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> It is when one's own culture has been weakened to a point where it can no longer articulate and defend its own underpinnings.


Or as some would say... when people call evil good and good evil


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is a good video


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Ya but you can't be concidered a threat if you got no arms...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Im-Potus is giving his BS/spin on his failed handling of the Evil Basturds.

What you think he will say? Blame innocent Christians and Jews for Jihadis SINS?

Too bad we cannot deport him home to a Muslim world with MOOchele and their spoor.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder if we could send up a few tiny (less than a 50 x 50 mile effect range) emp bombs if such a thing even exists. Hard on the civilians but most would live since they're used to unstable electricity and ISIS has already taken most of their cars. Without anything running it would be a lot harder for them to attract recruits and for people like the Kurds (who would have working vehicles and radios) to kick ISIS butt.

Just throwing a thought out there....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Feed them all to feral starving pigs then drop the excrement on whomever was missed


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I wonder if we could send up a few tiny (less than a 50 x 50 mile effect range) emp bombs if such a thing even exists. Hard on the civilians but most would live since they're used to unstable electricity and ISIS has already taken most of their cars. Without anything running it would be a lot harder for them to attract recruits and for people like the Kurds (who would have working vehicles and radios) to kick ISIS butt.
> 
> Just throwing a thought out there....


Fool, I fear you are correct, except the Muslims are sending the EMP our way, and we are the ones thrust into a world of darkness. It is the ultimate and perhaps the easiest assault on the destruction of Americans.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Fool, I fear you are correct, except the Muslims are sending the EMP our way, and we are the ones thrust into a world of darkness. It is the ultimate and perhaps the easiest assault on the destruction of Americans.


True,


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm O.K. with EMP, have all the 1800s tools and skills, they hit a few nuke plants and we are poisoned for an eternity.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I do not expect a quick resolution to the problem of muslim terrorism. If history teaches anything, it is that religious fanaticism coupled with warfare is difficult to defeat. The muslims conquered Spain in 720 AD. They were not expelled by the Christians until 1492.
> 
> Perhaps it will be different this time.


Islam is not religon it is an Ideology not Theology


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

To further clarify 
Mein Kompf & Nazis 
Islam (Koran) & Muslims


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder how the the left wing libatards lovin Islam and muslim feminists and GLBT crowd are gonna feel when women are subjugated and inferior and considered property and homosexuals are stoned to death just sayin, Id love to see Rachel Maddow in a Burka


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Fool, I fear you are correct, except the Muslims are sending the EMP our way, and we are the ones thrust into a world of darkness. It is the ultimate and perhaps the easiest assault on the destruction of Americans.


 Yes, no more video games or I-pads....the Horror of it all!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Fool, I fear you are correct, except the Muslims are sending the EMP our way, and we are the ones thrust into a world of darkness. It is the ultimate and perhaps the easiest assault on the destruction of Americans.


According to Iranian scientist defectors, you're right. They've been working on it for 10 years now.
The effective radius of an EMP is a simple calculation based on the altitude of deployment. Confining it to a 50sq mi area wouldn't be difficult, but it wouldn't be very effective either. ISIS is spread out across an area the size of England. The entire Muslim world is probably the size of Europe. I'd take the altitude up to about 100 miles, and plunge the entire region into the stone age, just to be safe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Yes, no more video games or I-pads....the Horror of it all!


Or cars, or heating/air conditioners, or banking system, or food delivery, or sanitation, or water service, or... civility.
The horror, indeed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Islam is not religon it is an Ideology not Theology


I've seen this stated before, and it has always confused me. My research yielded the following results.

Islam's definition from various sources:

1. A religion, founded by Muhammad, whose members worship the one God of Jews and Christians (God is called Allah in Arabic) and follow the teachings of the Koran. Islam means "submission to the will of God"; adherents of Islam are called Muslims.

2. The religion which teaches that there is only one God and that Muhammad is God's prophet : the religion of Muslims.

3. The religion of the Muslims, a monotheistic faith regarded as revealed through Muhammad as the Prophet of Allah.

4. A monotheistic and Abrahamic religion based upon the Qur'an, a religious text considered by its adherents to be the verbatim word of God (Allāh).

The definition of ideology from various sources:

1. A system of ideas and ideals, especially one that forms the basis of economic or political theory and policy.

2. A system of beliefs or theories, usually political, held by an individual or a group. Capitalism, communism, and socialism are usually called ideologies.

3. The definition of ideology is the set of ideas and beliefs that are important to a person, a group, or a culture.

Ideology, in its broadest sense, seems to me to cover all religions, not just Islam. I'm sure muslims consider Islam a religion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I do not expect a quick resolution to the problem of muslim terrorism. If history teaches anything, it is that religious fanaticism coupled with warfare is difficult to defeat. The muslims conquered Spain in 720 AD. They were not expelled by the Christians until 1492.
> 
> Perhaps it will be different this time.


 Well I am all for getting with it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Or cars, or heating/air conditioners, or banking system, or food delivery, or sanitation, or water service, or... civility.
> The horror, indeed.


^^^^^^ I fear many don't get it. Inside of one week this country will turn into a war zone. Once decent citizens will turn into an uncivilized survival mode to provide for their families ....... 24 hours a day of darkness and silence except for the screams of murder, with no end in site. We will be killing each other under the cover of darkness for what is now considered basic essentials of life.

The percentage of citizens that have only 2 weeks of stores is minimal. As stated many times here, the good will become evil.....real quick.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ I fear many don't get it. Inside of one week this country will turn into a war zone. Once decent citizens will turn into an uncivilized survival mode to provide for their families ....... 24 hours a day of darkness and silence except for the screams of murder, with no end in site. We will be killing each other under the cover of darkness for what is now considered basic essentials of life.
> 
> The percentage of citizens that have only 2 weeks of stores is minimal. As stated many times here, the good will become evil.....real quick.


I agree. I think many will seize the opportunity to loot&shoot. After stores are gone, people's homes will follow. I don't think most people have much more than a weeks worth of food stored, and maybe a day or two of water. There will be a lot of killing and other evil doings. When that happens, the prepared will have not only our own unprepared citizens to fight, but invaders and possibly our own government. If I were smarter when I was younger, I'd be in one helluva position right now. I still have a ways to go in terms of stores and a BOL.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ I fear many don't get it. Inside of one week this country will turn into a war zone. Once decent citizens will turn into an uncivilized survival mode to provide for their families ....... 24 hours a day of darkness and silence except for the screams of murder, with no end in site. We will be killing each other under the cover of darkness for what is now considered basic essentials of life.
> 
> The percentage of citizens that have only 2 weeks of stores is minimal. As stated many times here, the good will become evil.....real quick.


Why will it be dark 24 hours a day?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

This is worth viewing


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

XMULE said:


> Why will it be dark 24 hours a day?


I think he got a bit carried away. I laughed just the same.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> This is worth viewing


This video is very informative and explains which we Westerners are not supposed to know.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> This is worth viewing


Whoa.....wow


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> This is worth viewing


Montana Rancher, you need to start a fresh thread with this video being the topic.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That is how they view it- complete domination.
There is only one solution
Complete elimination, this type of evil can not exist on this earth!
They are the NAZI's /Jap Empire of today. We had only one choice....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The geo-political goal of islam is world domination. islamists are broken down into two basic groups; those who want to convert you and those who want to kill you. Those who want to convert you are willing to fund those who want to kill you.

Political Correctness is their ally. The US is (generally speaking) a soft target. islamists will keep coming and coming and coming. They will not stop on their own. 

Those Politically Correct Fools among us may get lucky and never have to witness islamic terror attacks, they will only read about or see it on the news. So its easy to do nothing. Until its too late.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

And people think my solution is radical, un-Christian?
Izslimist use your Christian values to defeat you, like putting kids and women in the line of fire.
Let those who knock me, present a better solution to this worldwide invasion.
WATCH THE VIDEO! Then tell me I am wrong!
If you cannot see the threat, then you are in denial. 
If you say we can coexist you are in denial.
If you say it is a religion of peace, you are in denial.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Another modern twist is the easy availability of the internet. The muslims can post up all their jihad and propaganda videos to a worldwide audience. This makes it easy to inspire lone wolf jihad attacks like we've seen all too recently. 

There is no stopping them. Especially the ones that grew up in shariaville... They have been raised from birth with this ideology of convert, kill or subjugate the infidel. And to treat women as second class.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Make no mistake, they will get bolder, more ambitious, and bigger in scale in their attacks. I just don't think tactical strikes will accomplish any kind of victory. Certainly, ignoring it or downplaying the numbers of radicalized muslims will not work. As far as I am concerned they have no problem killing our private citizens so lets show them what war is and begin bombing their cities.....to hell with collateral damage. War is here, in it's early stages yes, but it's here. Do I advocate all out war? Maybe. Do I want it? Hell no. Do we have a choice? No. Bomb them into the stone age.....they don't even want us in the stone age.....they want us dead.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

XMULE said:


> Why will it be dark 24 hours a day?


A reference to the darkness of evil that will be never ending, as most of society turns into savages to survive without utilities, food, water, communication, entertainment, etc..... And.......... no I did not get carried away.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> A reference to the darkness of evil that will be never ending, as most of society turns into savages to survive without utilities, food, water, communication, entertainment, etc..... And.......... no I did not get carried away.


A second coming of the Dark Ages.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A very Hitler-ish answer... just perform mass genocide, yet another "final solution" extermination?
> 
> Why stop there, why not go ahead and round up the survivors, put them in concentration camps until you can gas them, then into the oven they go?
> 
> ...


First I doubt that many would call you brother on t his. Second he's not calling for Genocide. Precision nuke strikes on key ISIS strong holds. Will there be civilian causilties. Yep. but that tends to be a fact of war.

But more important, Islam really isn't a religion nor more than National Socialism was a religion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We need to go back and break some more of their stuff. They are a stubborn bunch


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

XMULE said:


> Why will it be dark 24 hours a day?


I don't think he means literal darkness. I think figuratively, 24 hours of dark times. "Under the cover", maybe he means under the guise.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> A reference to the darkness of evil that will be never ending, as most of society turns into savages to survive without utilities, food, water, communication, entertainment, etc..... And.......... no I did not get carried away.


Understood.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> And.......... no I did not get carried away.


The wording was a bit too specific to be figurative.
I stand by my assertion. 

The daylight hours will see a vast difference to the violence of the night. I do not expect unending evil.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

an EMP strike on the Middle East? Most of the population there won't even notice. They are still living in the Dark Ages.
If you've been paying attention for the last 3 decades or so..you'll realize that Moslems have turned former relatively modern countries into 3rd world hell holes.
Just sit back and watch as their "refugees" do the same to Europe at an accelerated pace.
I'm not calling for genocide. I suggest we push them back to the Hell hole whence they spawned and keep them there. Moslems have always been a problem for America and Christians in general.
Why was the USMC formed and why were they called "Leathernecks"? I'm sure some of you know the answer to that


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The wording was a bit too specific to be figurative.
> I stand by my assertion.
> 
> The daylight hours will see a vast difference to the violence of the night. I do not expect unending evil.


Kauboy,

A forum member responded to *my post* asking for clarification. I responded with the clarification, and he in return responded with "understood".

Your further interpretation of *my intent* is uninvited and irrelevant to me.......despite your assertion.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Renec said:


> an EMP strike on the Middle East? Most of the population there won't even notice. They are still living in the Dark Ages.
> If you've been paying attention for the last 3 decades or so..you'll realize that Moslems have turned former relatively modern countries into 3rd world hell holes.
> Just sit back and watch as their "refugees" do the same to Europe at an accelerated pace.
> I'm not calling for genocide. I suggest we push them back to the Hell hole whence they spawned and keep them there. Moslems have always been a problem for America and Christians in general.
> Why was the USMC formed and why were they called "Leathernecks"? I'm sure some of you know the answer to that


Yes Pirates and Slavers too. I'd still feel bad to nuke them as many innocent Christians, Kurds, Jews and others would be killed.

I am still perplexed how their "religion" devolved from Christianity and Jewish faith, into murder rape slavery and general total intolerance. Let them reap the horrors they have sown.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yes Pirates and Slavers too. I'd still feel bad to nuke them as many innocent Christians, Kurds, Jews and others would be killed.
> 
> I am still perplexed how their "religion" devolved from Christianity and Jewish faith, into murder rape slavery and general total intolerance. Let them reap the horrors they have sown.


I didn't come from either Christianity or Judaism. That is a myth.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I didn't come from either Christianity or Judaism. That is a myth.


That is fine with me. My God loves all and hates none.

I'm a Catholic Pole whose heritage beat back the Hordes of Tartars and Turks. The Poles and Lithuanians let some Heathens settle amid them only to be rewarded with treachery and treason.

See a parallel to current immigration policy of Sotero? Except the most treasonous SOBs are in DC.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Denton said:


> It is when one's own culture has been weakened to a point where it can no longer articulate and defend its own underpinnings.


Exactly.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> First I doubt that many would call you brother on t his. Second he's not calling for Genocide. Precision nuke strikes on key ISIS strong holds. Will there be civilian causilties. Yep. but that tends to be a fact of war.
> 
> But more important, Islam really isn't a religion nor more than National Socialism was a religion.


OK, let's remove all doubt.

Yes or no question to all that read this, do you want genocide. Do you want every muslim dead, period.

This is a simple, yes or no answer. Kill each and every one of them, or not. Yes or no, thumbs up or thumbs down. No BS, no hiding, no half answers. Yes, you want them exterminated to a person, or No, don't.

I vote not. What say you? Yes or no.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Extermination of a entire species is wrong. Even if that species is inherently evil. 
I vote no.
But like any other infestation...sometimes they must be exterminated until they are returned to only their indigenous ecosystem.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Kauboy,
> 
> A forum member responded to *my post* asking for clarification. I responded with the clarification, and he in return responded with "understood".
> 
> Your further interpretation of *my intent* is uninvited and irrelevant to me.......despite your assertion.


It hardly appears irrelevant if it warranted a response. Your post, to which he was replying, was directly related to *my post* which you quoted. As such, my inclusion can not be argued to be uninvited either. Sorry friend, but your position is a bit indefensible.
If you intended symbolism, and were misunderstood, that is not the fault of the reader.
Regardless, I disagree with your supposition concerning constant and endless "darkness". If an EMP plunged us into the past, there would be a period of great suffering, but it would pass.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> OK, let's remove all doubt.
> 
> Yes or no question to all that read this, do you want genocide. Do you want every muslim dead, period.
> 
> ...


The teachings of the Quran reveal "duality". Something can be good, or bad, and both at the same time.
As such, since your vote was no, and therefore a vote to allow such teaching to continue, then I too invoke duality.
I vote yes and no.
Exterminate all that need to be exterminated. Let the rest bear witness with full knowledge of the response they should suffer lest they attempt such evil again.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The teachings of the Quran reveal "duality". Something can be good, or bad, and both at the same time.
> As such, since your vote was no, and therefore a vote to allow such teaching to continue, then I too invoke duality.
> I vote yes and no.
> Exterminate all that need to be exterminated. Let the rest bear witness with full knowledge of the response they should suffer lest they attempt such evil again.


You can answer an question you like (or not), of course, but the question I asked requires either a yes or a no for it to actually be answered.

Do you think ALL muslims should be exterminated? Binary question, there are two answers. One is yes, one is no. Answer it or don't, that's entirely up to you, but THAT is the question I am asking.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No to genocide. Who would even seriously consider this?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> No to genocide. Who would even seriously consider this?


Let's see if anybody here is on that list? Genocide is what "kill them all" actually means, and I've been hearing that a lot lately. Not saying that anybody here DOES believe it, but not saying we don't have some that think it's a good idea, either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> OK, let's remove all doubt.
> 
> Yes or no question to all that read this, do you want genocide. Do you want every muslim dead, period.
> 
> ...





Salt-N-Pepper said:


> You can answer an question you like (or not), of course, but the question I asked requires either a yes or a no for it to actually be answered.
> 
> Do you think ALL muslims should be exterminated? Binary question, there are two answers. One is yes, one is no. Answer it or don't, that's entirely up to you, but THAT is the question I am asking.


Salty,

Damn you, you're better than that. You ask a Bull Shit question and you know it.

People here do not support Genocide, I don't. But people here do not support a group of people who want to kill us.

Islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. It is divided into 2 groups; those that want to convert you and those that want to kill you. Those that want to convert you are willing to fund those that want to kill you.

Close the border, keep our foreign intelligence program on vigil and defend where and when we need to defend.

You are one that I'd go to battle with for freedom...know this...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> You can answer an question you like (or not), of course, but the question I asked requires either a yes or a no for it to actually be answered.
> 
> Do you think ALL muslims should be exterminated? Binary question, there are two answers. One is yes, one is no. Answer it or don't, that's entirely up to you, but THAT is the question I am asking.


And that is the question I answered. Read it again.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont see how this wont end in all out war, just like it was designed to.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Salty,
> 
> Damn you, you're better than that. You ask a Bull Shit question and you know it.


No, it's a question with a purpose, and that purpose is "think about what words mean."

I KNOW nobody here is a freaking madman genocidal maniac. NOBODY here supports lining up muslim children and gassing them, I get that.

BUT...

Words mean things. "Kill them all" means things.

I think there's a difference between my background and a lot of y'all, I was a military brat and lived for years in Japan. I've been to Hiroshima, I've been to Nagasaki, our neighbor suffered radioactive sickness when she was a little girl in Hiroshima and couldn't have kids... she was only four at the time of the bombing...

I'm not going to argue that the Hiroshima bomb was unnecessary, but I know the pain it caused to innocent people like Meko. (Nagasaki? That one is more debatable). I've stood at ground zero, I've stood inside the building & looked up at the A-Bomb Dome... not two days after we had a "duck & cover" drill at our grade school.

Again, my point isn't to defend Japan, what that government did was very, very, very bad and they had to be stopped... but I've seen the faces of the survivors, and when I hear about people turning the muslim world into glass, I think back to Meko, about how she was blown down the street by the shockwave and how radiation poisoning changed her life forever and I see a face to go with the words.

The other part of my concern is that we are at a Dr. Phil moment... we've done all this stuff in the middle east, we've been screwing around there for years... we invaded Iraq, Afghanistatan, Pakistan, God only knows what else we've been doing, and Dr. Phil's voice keeps running through my head... "Yes, you've done all this... so, how's that working for you?"

Not very damned well, Dr. Phil. Not very damned well at all.

SO... do we just do the same, but more? Or, do we try something else instead?

I've got no problem with closing our borders, none. They are OUR borders. Honestly, though, our biggest problem with our borders has nothing to do with terrorism, and everything to do with illegal Mexican immigration. THAT is the real problem, and one we do nothing about.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

S&P, 
what do you think is going to happen if the muzslimes gain control here?
Lets not talk about what we do or did, lets talk about what they have done in the last 115 years, not even referring to another 12 centuries prior.
Lets talk about what the two muzslime groups have done to each other, suni vs. shia.
Lets talk about the Armenian genocide done by the muzslimes, 1.5 MILLION non combatant people butchered by ottoman muzslimes.
Lets talk about what isil is doing now trying to recreate the ottoman empire.
Lets talk about the videos showing the butchering of people by them.
Lets talk about all the violence caused by them in every host country infected by them.
If you do not know any details of their history of violence and butchery, then you had better read up on it.
Their patterns of conquest have not changed in 14 centuries.
Everything they do is a repeat of their past actions, driven by that shit book of theirs.
HERE, One small example exposing their duality.
After the 9/11 event, they wanted to build a "peaceful" muzslime cultural center at ground zero.
It was to be named the Cordoba house, unknown to most here, it referenced a victory of theirs in Cordoba Spain in the tenth century..
They wanted to rub it in our faces that they destroyed the towers by repeating the Spanish event,
where they built a musk on top of the rubble of the Christian church calling it La Mezquita, THE musk of Cordoba..
Those muzslime bastards in New York are arrogant enough to think no one would notice.
Don't come to the table with Christin values and ignorance of the enemy of all faiths on earth.
Think about the children here in this country if those muzslime bastards get the bomb or other weapons of mass destruction.
Do you think for one moment they give a shit about ANY children???


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> No, it's a question with a purpose, and that purpose is "think about what words mean."
> 
> I KNOW nobody here is a freaking madman genocidal maniac. NOBODY here supports lining up muslim children and gassing them, I get that.
> 
> ...


oUr background is similar in that I have been to both those places when I was stationed in Japan. However, my feelings were different, I felt no sympathy or remorse. I was grateful that there where men who fulfilled the duty of the offices they were elected to, that duty being to place the interests of American lives over those of foreign citizens. Even over the lives of foreign non combatants. Is it sad? Yes. Was it necessary? I wasn't there.

I agree that we need to stop the interventionist practices that have embroiled us in the Middle East for far too long. But I also feel that if we go to war, we go to win. Not win hearts and minds, but win the surrender of our enemies.

Otherwise, stay out.

As far as the "genocide" of Muslims, there is no line drawn between combatants, and non combatants. The same Afghani farmer who waved at you Tuesday, would join his wife in running out to carve up your wounded body, if the opportunity presented itself Wednesday. There isn't a battle front. Genocide, as you seem to describe, is just not possible.

ISIS? Sure, destroy them utterly, I have no qualms. If that's genocide to you, then I guess my answer to the OQ is yes.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

XMULE said:


> ISIS? Sure, destroy them utterly, I have no qualms. If that's genocide to you, then I guess my answer to the OQ is yes.


No, that's not genocide. But that's also not turning the entire middle east in to glass, which I see proposed a lot these days.

Attacking defined groups is one thing, carpet nuking entire countries quite another.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> S&P,
> what do you think is going to happen if the muzslimes gain control here?
> Lets not talk about what we do or did, lets talk about what they have done in the last 115 years, not even referring to another 12 centuries prior.
> Lets talk about what the two muzslime groups have done to each other, suni vs. shia.
> ...


You do know I am an atheist, right? I don't believe in Christian charity?

Here's the truth. I don't hate groups of people because of their race, their religion, their sexual orientation, or any other reason that has nothing to do with their actions.

I know, many of you think I am an entirely evil person for not hating. I find that... troubling... but really I don't care how much distaste it causes, I don't hate people for breathing. As far as I am concerned, people can do whatever they want, it's none of my affair... having said that, their freedom of movement for their fist ends at the point where my nose starts.

Do I think that radicalized religious nutjobs who strap bombs to themselves are threats? Yes. Do I think that ISIS are bad people? Yes. Do I have any problem with the people who are attacking us being killed? Absolutely not.

I gotta be honest with you, though... if they want to kill each other, I don't care. I do not think we are morally responsible to be the policeman of the world. I'm sorry, I just don't. I don't expect anybody to agree with me, and if you don't, well honestly I don't really care about that either.

I DO care when Americans start talking about nuking places into oblivion, because that's US, not them.

Here's the simple truth. They don't scare me. Honestly, they just don't.

One of these days, I'm going to die. I get that. One of these days, I will be no more... kaput, the end... that's all. Until such time, I am going to live my life the way I want to, and that's to not give into my fears, to take care of myself and my family by putting ourselves in the best situation possible to succeed, and to build a place that will help keep my heirs as safe as possible.

The government's going to do whatever it's going to do, and they don't give one flying #$^! what your opinion is, or mine. Representative Republic my ass, that ship has long since sailed.

You asked, I told, feel free to berate me for what an idiot I am if you like, but I'm not going to read it so... there's that...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No I am not going to berate you.
You have you opinion that is fine, I do not hold it against you.
Most of what your content says I agree with.
I am a student of history, have been for 50+ years.
History does repeat itself, and I am seeing that happening now.
There is a great threat developing against this country, it is going to cause a lot of American bloodletting here.
We have an administration complicit in the internal destruction of this republic.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

And if I berated you in a particularly spectacular fashion?...

Seems a shame to miss out on it, lol.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No I am not an atheist, so my worldview is based on historical patterns and the evidence of steps enabling a known agenda that will end in a single ruling entity. This entity will rule on a political and perceived religious basis (actually an agenda of mass deception). This doctrine will likely be one derived from the Muslim ideology. It will be so unified even the Jews will buy in after a peace treaty is signed. This peace treaty will be broken and the true intent eventually revealed to all who have signed on. The Jews will have a very rude awakening when it happens and will be the victims, once again of an agenda of elimination. So will all who do not covert and side with the Enemy.

The US, at least as we know it will not be a victor in this battle, at least not you and I. What role our elite governing body will eventually play, and survive to participate in this plan of destruction and ultimate ruling entity, I do not know. However, we all know they are an active participant in the world's current state of affairs. I do believe the citizens of the US will be predominately conquered by some methodology. Several potential methods of domination come to mind, that do not involve typical warfare as we perceive it. I know how I would easily accomplish this feat and leave us to participate in this elimination amongst ourselves. We should stand and fight as long as we are able, but life as we know it as a privileged nation has its time limited. When or a timeline, I do not know. I do know the process has been initiated and our country's interests have long been sold out. We should stand aware and ready to defend our rights as long as we can.

Whatever your current worldview, the best advice I can offer you is to be prepared avoid at all costs buying into the deceit even as it presents itself as a solution to the worlds current state of division.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The US has the power to fly over the ISIS camp or hill side were they are at and bomb the hell out of them . The reason why we don't , is because we have a Muslim President ......... So you know who needs to be out of the picture first , and it looks like we are going to have to wait tell after Nov. 2016 for that to happen . One other thing , do we have that many Muslim`s in the US to keep {The Trader } in office for two terms ?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Look at the Muslim so called refugees. It is actually hajir, Arabic for immigration with the intent to further Islam. 75% are military aged males. The UN claims refugees tend to be 90% women, children and the elderly. Spain was occupied in that manner and it took about 700 years to remove the Muslims. The strategy is to out breed the inhabitants and take over when you have a majority. Just fighting the war with a more finesse long term type strategy as opposed to out right short term war of force.


We all know that a woman could never hurt any american citizens.


----------

